# Vifa "Trius" 3" midrange



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

For this driver, distortion was measured at 93db @1m not 96db. As you can see even at this reduced level, the driver could not perform at under 1% distortion below 1khz.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

hmmmm what model is that

and it seems it has to directly on axis right?? or am I looking at it wrong


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

Very interesting! My quick take ...

1. The frequency response looks pretty similar to that posted on dst ... slight droop in the midrange, followed by a rise in the treble? Is that measurement, baffle step, ???

2. CSD shows a somewhat nasty resonance near 3kHz, corresponding to that freq response rise  

3. The BL curve looks great for a little 3" driver!

4. Pretty low inductance, decent distortion performance ... there's real merit to copper in the motor  

5. Suspension looks pretty asymmetric.

How does it sound ???

Thanks dood


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

The non-linear distortion performance above 500hz is remarkably low. 3rd order and higher products are almost non-existant. It's also noticeably absent of any intermodulation distortion. Is there some reason the smaller drivers are "cleaner" in this respect than the 7" one's? 

I'm not sure the ridge at 3khz is a problem, since it's already nearly -30db down in level.

Not sure what the dip is... isn't baffle step since nearfield swamps out any baffle effects.

The only confusing thing is LE curve looks like a driver that doesn't use copper in the motor? Although the inductance is quite low.

With a cap in place at 800hz, it sounds alot like a powerful tweeter


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's a wild guess on the Le 'shape'. Some motors, like Seas Excel, use copper above & below the pole piece. I think this little Vifa/Trius just uses copper above the pole ... probably depends on size & shape of the copper as well ?  Heck I dunno


----------



## blackreplica (Mar 14, 2005)

My goodness, that is some impressive measurements, and nearly 4mm excursion!!! Can i confirm that the trius is identical to the vifa? If so, i am buying a pair ASAP! lol


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

Who sells these? How much are they?


----------



## rutger j (Aug 1, 2005)

they are sold by N-Core, a Swedish firm....

They cost 500 SEK / pc.
That´s roughly $67 / pc.

Best Wishes
Rutger


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll copy my suggested homework assignment from another thread  

1. Grills ... we need grills for these that fit well! Fostex K308 comes so close ...
2. Group-buy from N-core. I'm gone for two weeks, perhaps Rutger can discuss with npdang? Hope this suggestion is not out-of-line ...


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Rutger made me aware of this discussion, so I thought I´d put in some notes on the Trius.

They are very close in design to one of the stock TG9 units and are indeed made by Vifa.

What originally attracted us to this model was it´s suitability as a dash mounted speaker. The wide dispersion makes it work well even in quite off-axis assemblies and the fairly long excursion capabilities of this driver makes it able to handle frequencies that virtually no domes can touch. We have tried it crossed over as low as 160 Hz w. 12 dB slope with good results (altough you do pay a price in maximum output.) 

The fact that it extends so well in the top end leaves you a lot of feedom when it comes to tweeter selection, position and not least important crossover frequency. As has been pointed out here you can use it without a tweeter with surprisingly good results, but adding a tweeter from, say 8 kHz adds a bit more shine to the sound. 

Another bonus is that it has very compact dimensions, one of our compeditors sell a 2,5 dome midrange with about the same external dimensions.

Downsides, well the frequency responce pretty much tells the story, that 2,2 kHz resonance peak I would very much liked have been able to gotten rid off.
It can make some voices sound a bit harsh if left uncontrolled. 
In the end I opted for a faily large and smooth resonance peak that would be easy to control with an eq or an "paralell trap" circuit. 

Thanks for your interrest!
Erik Robsarve, 
Founding Partner
Ncore Acoustical Solutions


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

can we all say it unison 

group buy, group buy 


or basically can we order some now? or later? 

and wow that was a fast response from a company head


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

On grills, we have a new grill for it coming out, but it is not the mesh type grille, it is actually a water cut steel plate that spouts our "N"-shaped logo.. Not exacly subtle, but pretty cool imo (I´ll fix up some photo tomorrow)

Another thing, the frames on these units are made out of injection moulded plastic. That allows for a bit of creativity when assembling them, but is not the stongest material known to man so a bit of care when mounting these is advised.

The above mentioned grills also incorporates a 3 mm thick steel reinforcement plate. 

Erik R again.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

NICE! Looks like I have found my mid to go 3 way finally! Any pics of the thing
is this it? It came up in a search:

http://www.perfoatris.com/bilstereo/midrange.html

availabilty?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

hey Rim lol

thats EXACTLY what I wanted to do lol

darn 

heres a pic of the vifa version











but the trius is 3" right?? not 3.5" like the vifa


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

They are exactly the same chassies, 3,5".

Sorry for the lousy photo, but it gives an idea of the visuals of the grille, I´ll get a better one to post this weekend. The one in the link above is not really a grille its just a trim ring.

On the group buy, of course we can do something there. One thing though, all our produts comes with a european style warranty, if it brakes in it´s intended use within a year we´ll fix it. If you do something stupid you are on your own. To define stupid is up to Ncore.


----------



## blackreplica (Mar 14, 2005)

Erik, in your opinion is the passive circuit posted on your website for the trius suitable to be used on the vifa driver?i cant get the trius in a group buy since i am in australia but i am able to get the vifa here. I don''t know if this is a question you are willing to answer (trade secrets and all) but i was wondering if you could tell us what the differences (if any) are between the trius unit and the vifa? 

BTW that is a very nice grill. I am very sure you have sold werewolf on these speakers now


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

Do you think this Trius midrange would do well in my active front stage with an LPG 25nfa tweeter in the kickpanel? A Peerless XLS 8" is going in the doors for midbass duties.

I am looking for a midrange that will play down to a low enough frequency to blend well with my XLS midbass, but at the same time allowing enough room for feet, clutch, and the parking brake in my '04 Cadillac CTS-V. I want to start fiberglassing some kickpanels asap.


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

Yo quiero Taco Bell!!!... errr, um.. I mean Trius o Vifa por favor!!!!


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

racerraul said:


> Yo quiero Taco Bell!!!... errr, um.. I mean Trius o Vifa por favor!!!!


hahaha... eu tambem...  lol they would be perfect to fit on my dash...


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Edit: I made a small error. All measurements should be considered -3db. Although distortion is already low so I doubt another 3db would make a significant difference in the upper octaves.


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

Just looking for some advice; I would like to get everything ordered this week:

Do you think this Trius midrange would do well in my active front stage with an LPG 25nfa tweeter in the kickpanel? A Peerless XLS 8" is going in the doors for midbass duties. Could I cross this over at about 250hz with the XLS midbass?

I am looking for a midrange that will play down to a low enough frequency to blend well with my XLS midbass, but at the same time allowing enough room for feet, clutch, and the parking brake in my '04 Cadillac CTS-V. I want to start fiberglassing some kickpanels asap.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I may have to get a set of these when i decide to go 3way up front. I would love to put a pair of these in my kicks, any ideas what size enclosure they would need to get the lower extended voices at the bottom of there range? Also how about power requirements and what impendence are they? Anyone know if they would mate well with a LPG 26, and a Seas CA18 or Dangs New Proto 6.5"? I'm thinking if i decide to go 3way anytime soon that i will be wanting a dedicated midbass to give me ALOT more impact in the midbass region, so i can get the feel throughtout the car.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Npdang-Are you saying that the efficiency of theses drivers are 84db instead of 87db? Does that effect dynamics?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes. If you look at the t/s parameters on the impedance sweep and klippel test it shows the efficiency to be about 83-84db. My fr measurement's were off by -3db.

Distortion wise you may also want to cross it a little higher than suggested as well.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Guys!

They will blend well with just about anything that is quick enough. 
Best results is gained from a 2 litre (about 0.09 cu.ft) box with liberal amounts of wool or polyester.

I got a request from a customer using a Sony XES system and hence quite limited to certain x-over frequencies if they could be x-overed at 99 Hz and 72 dB/Oct, so I tried on my own system. They are mounted free-air with some resistive polyester fill backing on my dash. I feed them with a 100 W RMS amplifier and they are paired with a couple of 6,5" midbasses and a lone 12" sub. I was truely impressed with how they handled music crossed over at 100 Hz. It should not be possible, but they simply play hard and pretty loud.

Recommended x-over frequency is still 220 Hz.

For those of you who has been in touch with us via mail, we have checked our possibilities and right now any payment must be made as cash in advance, but we are looking into pay-pal options.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Any ideas on where to find this driver? Just looking for different midranges of different costs, to figure out which is the best buy.


----------



## Nothingness (Mar 31, 2005)

Seems they only sell it overseas at this time. Can email Madisound and see if they happen to have it in or when it is expected.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah doesnt look like these are hitting the US mainland anytime soon

the creative FR's are very nice fullrange if you have the depth


----------

